# Mesa Boogie "Fillmore 50"



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mesa Boogie Fillmore 50 Guitar Amplifier | MESA/Boogie®

A classic inspired 2-channel amp. Simple layout, two identical channels, 50W head or combo.

For all you guys who were afraid of the Road King switching insanity, this may be your ticket in


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Budda said:


> Mesa Boogie Fillmore 50 Guitar Amplifier | MESA/Boogie®
> 
> A classic inspired 2-channel amp. Simple layout, two identical channels, 50W head or combo.
> 
> For all you guys who were afraid of the Road King switching insanity, this may be your ticket in



Oh oh. This could be dangerous.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That's a Boogie for me!


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

That's still a lot of knobs for me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Seven knobs (X2)? That's too many?

I don't disagree. They coulda removed the Reverb knobs (or put them on the back panel where they belong) and I wouldn't have minded. But it that's still too much, you shoulda bought a TA15 when you could. Two channels, 8 knobs (but 5+ switches!). 

I like the concept of two 'cloned' channels. The LoneStar came close to this concept already, and I'm a big fan of that amp. And this combo amp isn't much heavier than a DRRI, with lots more power and features. Sadly, I'm done buying amps. Forever. Really. I just keep telling myself that until I eventually believe it.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone know the street price yet? Both the combo & head.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

US prices $1499 head and $1699 combo (112). So around $8k CDN or so with the looming trade wars.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

If this comes in around $2300 CND consider me interested!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like they are almost copying my choice of grille cloth.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

There's a few clips of the Fillmore out now. Some of the tones sounded pretty good to me.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

georgemg said:


> There's a few clips of the Fillmore out now. Some of the tones sounded pretty good to me.


Very dangerous.

Edit: 2nd video, 4:23: very very dangerous


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm looking forward to trying the combo out as soon as it hits the stores.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard, @Lef T . Good to see another participant. 

I'm not holding my breath to see one. I just last week got to try a TC50 and an Origin - the first ones my little backwater L&M have got in. May not see a Fillmore till next decade. LOL


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> May not see a Fillmore till next decade. LOL


L&M said they're coming soon.
Here in Ontario L&M has a pretty good stock of Mesas.
We may be surprised.
Soon as they're in I'm trying the combo.
Can I afford the combo?
No!.
At least I will know if I want one.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

L&M is good at stocking stuff. But I have to go to one of the big stores, like Vancouver, to see the big variety. They've got Matchless, Dr Z, the whole MB line, lots of used stuff, lots of high end guitars. My little suburbs store has limited stock. 

That's OK, all the better if your 'drug dealer of choice' isn't that arm-twisty, if you know what I mean. I'm now lusting after a TC50, but don't want to pay full price for one. I'm much more likely to find a used one now that they've been out for a while.


----------



## Lef T (Aug 9, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> I'm now lusting after a TC50, but don't want to pay full price for one. I'm much more likely to find a used one now that they've been out for a while.


Exactly.
I bought a used,but mint Mesa Mark V head and 1x12 Mesa 27 inch RA 1x12 cab for a lot less than the Fillmore costs.
The Fillmore with tax is going to run $2500 tax in.
That's more chump change than I have.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Best demo I've seen so far.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Fillmore 25 now available


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

StratCat said:


> Fillmore 25 now available


Ruh Roh!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I think @KoskineN bought one Fillmore 50. Maybe he could jump in and let us know how he likes it!


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I think @KoskineN bought one Fillmore 50. Maybe he could jump in and let us know how he likes it!


Yes I got one last week here in Quebec City, and I love it very much so far! Super easy to use, and it's hard to get a bad sound out of it. The clean is really punchy and 3D, and the two drive channels have a good
range of gain, high enough for some metal I guess, but the voicing was not designed for this imo. It's great for bluesy stuff to hard rock, with lots of dynamics. The Clean channel also has a good dirty tone when you crank the gain knobs,
or push it with an OD pedal. Also mentionned in some reviews, this amp takes pedals very well. I haven't tried the FX Loop yet, but I'm in the process to modify my pedalboard's signal chain to use it. Spring reverb is rich and good sounding,
just like a good Fender. I jammed twice with it with my band, and it cuts through like a champ, and there is plenty of volume in this box.

The amp is also smaller in real life than I expected, and I 45lbs, it's super easy to carry around. 

I'm still in the honeymoon phase, but so far so good


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

TimH said:


> If this comes in around $2300 CND consider me interested!


Wait 3 weeks for a used one, boogie resale is terrible.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Chitmo said:


> Wait 3 weeks for a used one, boogie resale is terrible.


since I made that statement I've gotten a Fender amp for less than half that and I'm really happy with it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I played a Fillmore 50 on Saturday. I was VERY impressed.
More me than any modern Boogie I've played. Meaning it sounds more modded vintage amp than modern amp to my ears. 
One just might be in my future


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I am afraid to try it out.
Three Boogies have come into my life in the last 5 years. I can find something good in all of them.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

faracaster said:


> I played a Fillmore 50 on Saturday. I was VERY impressed.
> More me than any modern Boogie I've played. Meaning it sounds more modded vintage amp than modern amp to my ears.
> One just might be in my future


"Modded vintage" is a great way to define the Fillmore. I jammed with it again this weekend and it's great, nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

*Oops !!!!
*
That one I played last Saturday just fell into my car.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

faracaster said:


> *Oops !!!!
> *
> That one I played last Saturday just fell into my car.


I like those "accident"!


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

This demo shows some nice Stevie Ray tones !


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Louis said:


> This demo shows some nice Stevie Ray tones !


*#*(

Apparently this Forum is not like Alcoholics Anonymous where members try to help others break addictions.

Now, not only do I want the amp, but 2 guitars to go with it. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

That's why I dont venture on youtube or click demo links!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

StratCat said:


> Fillmore 25 now available


Shit. Now I really want one. I didn't want to become a Boogie guy


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cboutilier said:


> Shit. Now I really want one. I didn't want to become a Boogie guy


Don't worry, becoming beartrucci is a choice


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

StratCat said:


> *#*(
> 
> Apparently this Forum is not like Alcoholics Anonymous where members try to help others break addictions.
> 
> Now, not only do I want the amp, but 2 guitars to go with it. Thanks a lot.


Haha!!........Glad I could help !!!


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

There is 1 effects loop on the Fillmores.

Ive been looking through the manual but cannot find which ’amp’ routes through it. This makes me think the effects loop is applicable to both ’amps’.

Can any users/owners confirm?


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

StratCat said:


> There is 1 effects loop on the Fillmores.
> 
> Ive been looking through the manual but cannot find which ’amp’ routes through it. This makes me think the effects loop is applicable to both ’amps’.
> 
> Can any users/owners confirm?


The FX Loop works for both channels.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

StratCat said:


> There is 1 effects loop on the Fillmores.
> 
> Ive been looking through the manual but cannot find which ’amp’ routes through it. This makes me think the effects loop is applicable to both ’amps’.
> 
> Can any users/owners confirm?


I guess by 'amps', you mean 'preamps' or channels. Whichever one is active is the one that is routed through the effects loop, as the effects loop is placed between the preamp and the power amp sections. 

This is the same as the LoneStar, Mark Series, Recto's ---- well, pretty much any Mesa I can think of (exception being the Road King with all it's switching options).


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks, 

My point was that with only 1 effects loop that is not assignable to either channel, it’s on for both.

I think it would have been cool to have it assignable as 1, 2, or both.


----------

